# How much salary is enough in Cairo



## Eaststar

Hi,

I am from India and have been offered a job, the offer is EGP 25000 /- per month and this includes all. My job requires frequent travelling as I will be taking care of marketing....

I am having my family to support ,two child one of them goes to school and another is quite young. Will the offer is good enough for me to say yes to it...........I am really confused...

Pls suggest.

Rgds


----------



## txlstewart

This depends on what type of housing you choose, which schools your children will attend, etc. Will they pay your travel expenses? If not, then re-think this option. Best of luck!


----------



## Eaststar

Hi,

Thanks for your kind reply.....

They will be attending international school.....I will be definetly living in decent accomodation.........

They will pay my travel expenses....do you think me to re negotiate the salry offer.....how much should I ask....Thanks for your help...

Rgds


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome 

If your children are attending international school you will need more than this, look on the websites of the schoosl and work out the costs. 
Health care.. does your package include that for you, your spouse and children.
Housing.. most expats I know receive a housing allowance in US dollars around the 2000 mark..


----------



## Eaststar

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> If your children are attending international school you will need more than this, look on the websites of the schoosl and work out the costs.
> Health care.. does your package include that for you, your spouse and children.
> Housing.. most expats I know receive a housing allowance in US dollars around the 2000 mark..


Thanks for your reply....my package is all inclusive. Nothing above that....

In such case I will renegotiate the offer, but how much should I ask for ??

Thanks for your help

Rgds,,


----------



## MaidenScotland

No one can tell you what to ask for.. check out the cost of education at the school you would like your child to attend, 

check the cost of living.. prices are rocketing daily. 

Check on estate agents website to see what rents are

What standard of living do you want


----------



## Eaststar

MaidenScotland said:


> No one can tell you what to ask for.. check out the cost of education at the school you would like your child to attend,
> 
> check the cost of living.. prices are rocketing daily.
> 
> Check on estate agents website to see what rents are
> 
> What standard of living do you want


....

Thanks....for your reply.....any specific information would help.....Standard of living....please consider yourself in my position and then reply........

Rgds


----------



## hurghadapat

Eaststar said:


> ....
> 
> Thanks....for your reply.....any specific information would help.....Standard of living....please consider yourself in my position and then reply........
> 
> Rgds




There is a sticky at the top of the page....Cost of Living....if you have a look through that you may find some info that is helpful....but i'm sure someone will come on the forum and be able to give you more specific information.


----------



## hurghadapat

Eaststar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and have been offered a job, the offer is EGP 25000 /- per month and this includes all. My job requires frequent travelling as I will be taking care of marketing....
> 
> I am having my family to support ,two child one of them goes to school and another is quite young. Will the offer is good enough for me to say yes to it...........I am really confused...
> 
> Pls suggest.
> 
> Rgds



Have a look at this thread it's an old one 2011 but it will maybe give you some idea.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/92133-moving-cairo.html


----------



## MaidenScotland

Eaststar said:


> ....
> 
> Thanks....for your reply.....any specific information would help.....Standard of living....please consider yourself in my position and then reply........
> 
> Rgds



I cant consider your position as I do not know your habits etc.. but lets put it this way, no way would it be enough for me to bring my family here


----------



## Eaststar

MaidenScotland said:


> I cant consider your position as I do not know your habits etc.. but lets put it this way, no way would it be enough for me to bring my family here


how much is enough for you to bring your family there?? Sorry I am being too specific........

Rgds


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have no idea what your life style is but I would not be bring a family here without the school fees being paid or at the very least well subsidised, a car and driver, health insurance, rent all on top of my salary


----------



## Eaststar

MaidenScotland said:


> I have no idea what your life style is but I would not be bring a family here without the school fees being paid or at the very least well subsidised, a car and driver, health insurance, rent all on top of my salary


Please give me a total figure...........as per your understanding.......this will help........40000 EGP will be OK all inclusive


----------



## MaidenScotland

This is my last post on this... how can I give you a figure, I do not know your life style nor do I know what school your family will go to, indeed I do not know how many children.. 

I have suggested you look at school fees on line, at estate agents and so on, please do the maths yourself only you know what standard of living you want.


----------



## DeadGuy

Eaststar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and have been offered a job, the offer is EGP 25000 /- per month and this includes all. My job requires frequent travelling as I will be taking care of marketing....
> 
> I am having my family to support ,two child one of them goes to school and another is quite young. Will the offer is good enough for me to say yes to it...........I am really confused...
> 
> Pls suggest.
> 
> Rgds


Before reading my post you should understand that I am an Egyptian living in Egypt, so I will not be able to answer most (If not any) of your quieries regarding how much is enough to accept an offer in Egypt as an expat, simply cause I'm not one.

Reading your post, there are many signs that your offer is not a very good one, the first (And most important one) is the fact that you're promised an EGP income instead of $$$.

Any decent company/employer operating in Egypt (Whether it's an international one, multinational one, or even a local business) would always pay an expat employee in $$$, as the value of the Egyptian pound is not stable enough for anyone to connect their future to.

Second thing that drawn my attention is that you're offered an all inclusive package, and like I said earlier, I am not an expat in Egypt, however it is my understanding that most expats in here that are working for a decent employer would not need to worry about transportation and/or accomodation (Whether it's by providing it, or paying for it by your employer, specially if it is an essential requirement for your job as you stated), which I believe is a very important/critical thing for you to ask for, I do know that traffic in India is probably just as horrible as it is in Egypt, but you should not need to deal with it, not on your own anyway.

Personally speaking, I would not negotiate a higher EGP salary, I'd start negotiating a $$$ one instead, then see what would happen and take it from there.

Good luck


----------



## Eaststar

MaidenScotland said:


> This is my last post on this... how can I give you a figure, I do not know your life style nor do I know what school your family will go to, indeed I do not know how many children..
> 
> I have suggested you look at school fees on line, at estate agents and so on, please do the maths yourself only you know what standard of living you want.


My last post on this as well mate.............thanks for not answering...as I belive you are in Scotland and pretend to be in Egypt....Ok my fault to ask you such basic question, I should have understood from your earlier replies........

Thanks for reading and replying...


----------



## Eaststar

DeadGuy said:


> Before reading my post you should understand that I am an Egyptian living in Egypt, so I will not be able to answer most (If not any) of your quieries regarding how much is enough to accept an offer in Egypt as an expat, simply cause I'm not one.
> 
> Reading your post, there are many signs that your offer is not a very good one, the first (And most important one) is the fact that you're promised an EGP income instead of $$$.
> 
> Any decent company/employer operating in Egypt (Whether it's an international one, multinational one, or even a local business) would always pay an expat employee in $$$, as the value of the Egyptian pound is not stable enough for anyone to connect their future to.
> 
> Second thing that drawn my attention is that you're offered an all inclusive package, and like I said earlier, I am not an expat in Egypt, however it is my understanding that most expats in here that are working for a decent employer would not need to worry about transportation and/or accomodation (Whether it's by providing it, or paying for it by your employer, specially if it is an essential requirement for your job as you stated), which I believe is a very important/critical thing for you to ask for, I do know that traffic in India is probably just as horrible as it is in Egypt, but you should not need to deal with it, not on your own anyway.
> 
> Personally speaking, I would not negotiate a higher EGP salary, I'd start negotiating a $$$ one instead, then see what would happen and take it from there.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for answering...........but I need specific answers,If you are an Egyptian you should be known for following:-

1. Rent for 1 bed room house in Cairo in a decent area...I know I can find from website but I want to know from this forum.
2. Fees in International school for my kid, who will be going in 2 nd Standard.
3. I don't need to seek transportation....as I will be stationed in Egypt but taking care of exports from egypt to neioghbouring countries....
4. My current offer of 25000 per month in EGP will suffies or not.... my expense is eating at home and weekly outing ( I know my limits ansd I am leaing my country to make money simple).....how much I can save.....

My salary will be in EGP only current rate is 7 EGP per USD....I know but it will be fixed ....

Hope to seek your help and don't redirect me to website ....as I can do the same in Google my self.....I don't to join this forum then...

Rgds

Thankl


----------

